# Aruba the first time and staying at the Marriott's Aruba Surf Club



## heckp (Jun 23, 2015)

Going to Aruba with the family (4 adults) in 3 weeks, contemplating on renting a car or not. How much is transportation from the airport to the hotel? What about grocery stores, is it far from the resort? Do I need transportation?


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 23, 2015)

We go to Aruba annually weeks 51/52.  We own at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  It is very busy then, so we always rent a car.  We rent from Top Drive.  Their service is very good.  The grocery stores are about a 10 minute drive from the Surf Club.  Between Ling and Sons and Super Foods you will find anything you need.  We eat breakfast in the condo, lunch at the beach restaurant and dinner out.  Here is a listt of our favorite Aruba restaurants:

Madame Janette-- fabulous international--great almond grouper
Suisse Chalet--international, best roast duck we've ever eaten
Yemanja Grill-- downtown, all food great, love the grouper stuffed with burison cheese
Anna Marie's Authentic Italian Restaurant- beautiful venue in a private garden
El Gaucho-- downtown Argentinian steak. Order the El Gaucho steak, the St. Louis ribs are wonderful too
Blossoms and or JH Yees-- same owner good Chinese and Japanese
Screaming Eagle--fabulous international food
Carte Blanche-- 5 course foodie type dining. Wonderful about 100/pp.
Wacky Wahoo- fish, very noisy
Taste of Belgium-- interesting choices


A lot of people like Solamare, Gianni's, and Azurro for Italian food. We find it subpar and expensive. I also find Barefoot which is recommended as very bland. If you rent a car Flying Fishbones is nice-- on the beach. It is Screaming Eagles sister restaurant. The food in Aruba is far more expensive than Cancun. I hope this helps with your planning.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 24, 2015)

I always rent a car.  I like the ability to go to the store whenever and I like to eat at restaurants like MJ's that are not on the hotel strip.  

You will pay nearly $60 just in airport/hotel transportation via taxi.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 24, 2015)

First - let me say that you will love Aruba.  It is a very happy place and the people and beaches are wonderful.  We made arrangements a couple of months before leaving for Aruba with BULLY CAB service recommended by our fellow TUGGERS.  The service was excellent and he picked us up right at the airport and also took us back.  He was courteous and professional.  When we got to our resort we decided to rent a car to explore the island but we rented for only 2 days and that was perfect for us.  Other times when we wanted to go to the high rise (down town) area we took the bus.  Fast and easy and always seemed to be available.  Never a wait more than 5/10 minutes.  Here is information for the BULLY TAXI:  bullytaxi79@hotmail.com  or by phone: 011-297-593-7520.  Just tell him date you arrive, appox. time, Flight # and what resort your going to.  He'll do all the rest.  Have a wonderful time in Aruba!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Try this for an "insiders" guide to Aruba.
http://www.arubakid.com/

Also, two places that we found to eat that are off the beaten track that we really like:
*B**avaria Aruba* - it looks like a storefront between KFC and Wendy's but it's really excellent German food.
*Bingo* - a nice restaurant in Noord, just down the road from Bavaria Aruba, and the last time we were there, every person eating there was Dutch Aruban, and they all seemed to know each other.


----------



## heckp (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 27, 2015)

www.aruba-bb.com


----------

